# could you justify spending £150 on rat treatment?



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

just brought my rat home, who is now called Blinky, from the vet as he had been attacked and had some damage to his eye, so it had to be removed. Hes doin well and is all cuddled up downstairs so we can watch him. His treatment and op with consultation cost around £150. Now some people said as it was a rat they wouldnt have bothered n he would have been knocked n used for snake food but i couldnt do that, as im a big softie so he had the op and the money was payed.

this isnt to cause a row or anything but im just wonderin what peoples thoughts are? is a rat worth that much? does an animals monetary value play a part on deciding whether or not to have expensive treatment done? if you dont wish to post your views for fear of gettin bad comments, especially if you feel that it isnt worth it then simply vote, im just interested on how many would or wouldnt have the treatment done


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

i would, if it was a loved pet then i'd want to do as much as i could to keep it alive and healthy. my pets are part of the family

hope hes doing well now!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I will be brave an post lol 


I wouldnt myself spend that amount on a rat no............

But i dont keep small rodents anymore 

i cut down my collection to concentrate on my skunks dogs an hedgies


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

emma_fyfe said:


> i would, if it was a loved pet then i'd want to do as much as i could to keep it alive and healthy. my pets are part of the family
> 
> hope hes doing well now!


all our animals are pets and much loved, dont have any ones that we breed to feed or anythin like that, i tried but couldnt do it :lol2:



Emmaj said:


> I will be brave an post lol
> 
> 
> I wouldnt myself spend that amount on a rat no............
> ...


very good of you to post emma, and appreciate your feedback


----------



## Capucina (Dec 10, 2008)

A pet is a pet, and part of the family.

You can't put a monetary value on the health of a pet. 
If it need help to live a good and pain free life then you pay what ever it costs.

You should not take on a critter if you are not going to be commited to doing your best for it.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I keep rats primarily as feeders. They have a good life with me, and I would certainly not let them suffer, they have plenty of space, I use the big pets at home jennie cages not tiny breeding boxes, plenty of treats and stimulation, so I think their quality is high - but at the end of the day, I do breed them for food in order to offset my own costs of rat pups and if I spent £150 on one, it'd be pointless, I might as well buy my own rat pups for a year.

I would not let it suffer though, I would take it to a vet to be euthanised as I don't dispatch anything with it's eyes open myself.

Animals like my hedgehogs, which are primarily pets, then yes, I would justify the cost.


----------



## Loops (Feb 15, 2008)

if i had the money yes i would lisaxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Thats why i got out of keeping rats an mice because i couldnt justify spending that on them so i didnt think it fair me keeping them as pets any longer : victory:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Personally for me, my rats are much loved pets. And as such would get the same level of treatment that the cat, dog, tortoises, lizard, snakes etc are privy to...but then I don't breed for food. As much as I would love to do that, I couldn't go through with the final part.


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

I voted that I would and did in fact do just that last year but one when Kez's eye had to come out in a emergency operation. She is still alive now, I must admit she is very old and thin now as she is going on 3, but she has been heathly. It cost £157 for two ops by two seperate vets.

After first emergency op









And then after my vet back home treated her and she got well :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I would pay the bill! 

I don't think monetary value comes into the equation. What motivates me is that this is a pet that I have chosen to keep and so, not only is it a member of my family, but by taking it on I have accepted the obligation to look after it in the best way possible and to get it veterinary care whenever it needs it.

I wouldn't euthanase it unless the problem was incurable and the quality of life had gone, otherwise I would pay the money!!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

If i kept one as a pet, then yes, to me any animal, whether it be big or small if it is a pet, has gave me some satisfaction in keeping it, weather it just be visual or contact with it i feel its only right to look after it, whatever is wrong with it, regardless of the price, after all, i chose to keep the animal, the animal didn't choose me!

the love of my pets is priceless afterall!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> If i kept one as a pet, then yes, to me any animal, whether it be big or small if it is a pet, has gave me some satisfaction in keeping it, weather it just be visual or contact with it i feel its only right to look after it, whatever is wrong with it, regardless of the price, after all, i chose to keep the animal, the animal didn't choose me!
> 
> the love of my pets is priceless afterall!


exactly how i feel, though i can appreciate other peoples views. Blinky is so loving though, more so than any of my other rats, he is now going to be seperated from the 4 he was in with, as they have forced a few other rats out before, and i will find him a nice friendly cage mate to live with him


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

As many others have mentioned money should not come into the equation. 
We have rats and they have exactly the same rights as any other pet and so the same care, no matter the cost. 

Glad to know there are other like minded people :notworthy:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

i would it dosent matter if its a cat dog rat there all animals with feelings and i spent about £100 on my hamster he only cost about £5 from the pet shop but as i bought him his health was my responsibility and he was part of my family


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

At the end of the day as with the "would you pay £60 for a snail to be treated at the vet" thread of course you would. A pet is a pet and when you take on responcibility for a life you also take the consequences and the heartbreak along with it.

Marina


----------



## 11krage (Mar 9, 2008)

If its a pet then yes, i'd pay, if they were feeders then my priority would to make sure they feel no more pain rather than save them at all costs.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, we have animals we've taken in as rescues and as such cost us nothing but if and when they need any treatment it will happen - regardless of costs because they are now our pets and we love them. It doesn't matter what the animal is - if you love it.
People don't say, 'don't take your dog to the vet - it's a mongrel - but if it's a pedigree then sure'
It shouldn't matter. You can't put a price on love.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

I certainly would - they are members of our family if we allow them to be.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

I was reading the thread and thinking no I probably wouldn't based on the short life expectancy of a rat. Then I got to the pics of the little ratty and realised that I was a liar and I probably would but I would disapprove of myself for doing it.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I would pay to get them fixed up.

I used to keep rats, had 10 at one point. Luckily none of them needed the vets but i do remember spendin a fair bit on my budgie to get that fixed up.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

if i had 1 or 2 rats that were my pets like i have always had since being about 4 yes i would have defo spent the money on them, however my rats are now kept for different reasons so it depends which one it was i have a few favs n if it was one of them yer i would.


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

i clicked no, but then after thinking about i realise who i am to say a rats life isnt worth just as much as a dog or any other animal, i would pay whatever it took to make sure my pets are healthy and if i had a pet rat then i would do the same and pay whatever it took


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive just spent £165 on a pet cat so why not a pet rat, if you love them and can afford to spend it then why not.


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

I clicked yes but really it would depend if it was a pet or a feeder/breeder. Either way I definitely wouldn't have it in pain and suffering. A pet I would pay whatever it cost but a breeder/feeder I would pts. 


Actually I would probably still pay it but it would be premoted to pet:lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just brought my rat home, who is now called Blinky, from the vet as he had been attacked and had some damage to his eye, so it had to be removed. Hes doin well and is all cuddled up downstairs so we can watch him. His treatment and op with consultation cost around £150. Now some people said as it was a rat they wouldnt have bothered n he would have been knocked n used for snake food but i couldnt do that, as im a big softie so he had the op and the money was payed.


I had to agree with ***** with cronking it for food. 
For a rat i wouldn't pay £150 especially as they don't live for long (even though i do want a rat or 2).


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just brought my rat home, who is now called Blinky, from the vet as he had been attacked and had some damage to his eye, so it had to be removed. Hes doin well and is all cuddled up downstairs so we can watch him. His treatment and op with consultation cost around £150. Now some people said as it was a rat they wouldnt have bothered n he would have been knocked n used for snake food but i couldnt do that, as im a big softie so he had the op and the money was payed.
> 
> this isnt to cause a row or anything but im just wonderin what peoples thoughts are? is a rat worth that much? does an animals monetary value play a part on deciding whether or not to have expensive treatment done? if you dont wish to post your views for fear of gettin bad comments, especially if you feel that it isnt worth it then simply vote, im just interested on how many would or wouldnt have the treatment done


 I wouldn't. No matter how cute the rat was, to me, it isn't sensible at all to pay that kind of money on a small animal which will only live a couple of years at most. That is just blind sentimentality and I would argue, even immoral.
It's not about what apparent value the animal has, it is about life expectancy. I refused to allow the vet to operate on my 12 year old giant schnauzer with cancer too because I didn't think it was fair or right to put her through thet knowing she may only have a few more months left to live. I have never subscribed to blind sentimentality. I'd rather be sensible but compassionate.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I wouldn't. No matter how cute the rat was, to me, it isn't sensible at all to pay that kind of money on a small animal which will only live a couple of years at most. That is just blind sentimentality and I would argue, even immoral.
> It's not about what apparent value the animal has, it is about life expectancy. I refused to allow the vet to operate on my 12 year old giant schnauzer with cancer too because I didn't think it was fair or right to put her through thet knowing she may only have a few more months left to live. I have never subscribed to blind sentimentality. I'd rather be sensible but compassionate.


 
so gettin his eye removed is imoral and wasnt sensible? he isnt that old, probably about 6 months so still has at least a year to 18 months if not longer to go yet, im not cuttin his life short if i can help it. It was a simple operation and he isnt showing signs of suffering from it apart from a few stitches in his eye which will soon be gone


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I wouldn't. No matter how cute the rat was, to me, it isn't sensible at all to pay that kind of money on a small animal which will only live a couple of years at most. That is just blind sentimentality and I would argue, even immoral.
> It's not about what apparent value the animal has, it is about life expectancy. I refused to allow the vet to operate on my 12 year old giant schnauzer with cancer too because I didn't think it was fair or right to put her through thet knowing she may only have a few more months left to live. I have never subscribed to blind sentimentality. I'd rather be sensible but compassionate.


I don't see how it's immoral. In fact if you work it out based on life span, it's only like spending £1200 on a young dog. Some people would, and some people wouldn't, it's a very personal decision. If you love an animal, you do what you can, depending on your point of view and circumstances. I was under the impression that sentimentality went with the territory of pet keeping. 
£150 for something that is going to make you happy for 18 months is a bargain - how much is a TV license these days?


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

I think my response would be
a) based on age v. life expectancy
b) function of the animal involved

i.e. if I kept any animls I expected to use as feeders I would probably euthanase to prevent suffering, regardless of whether they were rat feeders for the snakes or lambs for the humans. If they were too small to be practically used for their intended end stage I MAY treat, depending on finance - so they could attain their intended end.
If any animal was supposed to be a pet rather than "functional", it would get whatever treatment was the best I could afford at the time.

I/we lost our corn snake last night, to a cat attack - he escaped from a closed box in a locked room and unfortunately encountered our kittens. How I wish I COULD have thrown money at him to make him better. I don't especially like snakes either. I don't care what species he was - he was my pet and anything I could have done to make him better would have happened.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

vetdebbie said:


> I think my response would be
> a) based on age v. life expectancy
> b) function of the animal involved
> 
> ...


 

my blizzard corn juvie met the same fate......i was totally gutted and had to rehome all of our snake collection as i couldnt stand the thought of it happening again......our thoughts are with you:flrt:


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

im afraid its an absolutly no i would not in my case...
the most i ever spent on a rat vet bill was £38 and if id of known then how much it was goint to be ( even that amount ) it would of been snake food


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

I have spent as much as or more than that on rats on many occasions! I breed pet rats, and usually have around 30 or so of them. When you have those numbers then you often end up with rats that need lumps removed, neutered, etc, but that's just part of why rats make quite expensive pets.



fenwoman said:


> I wouldn't. No matter how cute the rat was, to me, it isn't sensible at all to pay that kind of money on a small animal which will only live a couple of years at most. That is just blind sentimentality and I would argue, even immoral.


An 18 month old rat getting an operation that will give it another 6 months to live is adding an entire 1/3 or 1/4 onto its life, depending on how you calculate it. Definitely worth it to me as a pet owner, and I'm not sure how you could sensibly argue it was immoral. Immoral would surely be leaving it with a condition that causes pain or illness in some way and not treating it (even if your idea of treatment was euthanasia).


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

ditta said:


> my blizzard corn juvie met the same fate......i was totally gutted and had to rehome all of our snake collection as i couldnt stand the thought of it happening again......our thoughts are with you:flrt:


We're gutted - especially me as I was the one to find him. Not sure I want more, but he does so what can you do??
I'd spend the money on the rat.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

toyah said:


> I have spent as much as or more than that on rats on many occasions! I breed pet rats, and usually have around 30 or so of them. When you have those numbers then you often end up with rats that need lumps removed, neutered, etc, but that's just part of why rats make quite expensive pets.
> 
> 
> 
> An 18 month old rat getting an operation that will give it another 6 months to live is adding an entire 1/3 or 1/4 onto its life, depending on how you calculate it. Definitely worth it to me as a pet owner, and I'm not sure how you could sensibly argue it was immoral. Immoral would surely be leaving it with a condition that causes pain or illness in some way and not treating it (even if your idea of treatment was euthanasia).


id have payed more if it had have been more. Bloinky is sat on my shoulder now readin this thread hehe, i keep coverin his eyes though for certain posts so he doesnt cry :lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

vetdebbie said:


> We're gutted - especially me as I was the one to find him. Not sure I want more, but he does so what can you do??
> I'd spend the money on the rat.


 
yeah i found shoozi beheaded........its just so upsetting but kitties will be kitties, we still have two here that will be rehomed as soon as the vet has signed them off.....one has puncture wounds the other is slightly more serious with a very lethargic rear end and part dead tail, which will be amputated if he survives the course of the treatment he is on now.......we had workmen in who must have knocked vivs open in the stack unit and then shut them so we didnt even know they had escaped til we found shoozi later that day.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

at the end of the day it is up to the pet owner to decide. It is their animal and their money. 
I wouldn't as I'm not wealthy and at the end of the day £150 is a helluva lot of money to me and could mean that a lot of bills get paid here. Plus a short lived animal wouldn't suffer because it has no concept of death. There is no right or wrong about it.Spending vast amounts of money on pets isn't some kind of sign that one person loves their animals more than someone else. I love most of my animals but I am very down to earth about things.It's because I'm down to earth and careful with money that I live in my own cottage with land and not in a rented place I suppose. It's all about priorities and my priority was always to own my home, to be secure from eviction or crappy landlords telling me what I can and cannot do.
If someone has pleanty of money to spend on booze, ****, pets, fast cars or whatever. It isn't any concern of mine. Until of course, they ask my opinion. Then I'll give it honestly.:whistling2::2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> at the end of the day it is up to the pet owner to decide. It is their animal and their money.
> I wouldn't as I'm not wealthy and at the end of the day £150 is a helluva lot of money to me and could mean that a lot of bills get paid here. Plus a short lived animal wouldn't suffer because it has no concept of death. There is no right or wrong about it.Spending vast amounts of money on pets isn't some kind of sign that one person loves their animals more than someone else. I love most of my animals but I am very down to earth about things.It's because I'm down to earth and careful with money that I live in my own cottage with land and not in a rented place I suppose. It's all about priorities and my priority was always to own my home, to be secure from eviction or crappy landlords telling me what I can and cannot do.
> If someone has pleanty of money to spend on booze, ****, pets, fast cars or whatever. It isn't any concern of mine. Until of course, they ask my opinion. Then I'll give it honestly.:whistling2::2thumb:


how does a short lived animal have no concept of death?


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> how does a short lived animal have no concept of death?


Same way a long lived one doesn't I guess! Nothing wrong with a humane death, and since animals don't have a concept of death it is not a bad thing.

Not sure how owning your own home is relevant to your opinion of whether or not appropriate veterinary treatment is "immoral" or not


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> how does a short lived animal have no concept of death?


 no animal has any concept of death. They feel fear, insecurity etc but they are not aware of death.When the vet holds the humane killer to the head of a horse, it has no idea that it is about to die. It it isn't aware of death. It doesn't understand what it means to be dead.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

toyah said:


> Same way a long lived one doesn't I guess! Nothing wrong with a humane death, and since animals don't have a concept of death it is not a bad thing.
> 
> Not sure how owning your own home is relevant to your opinion of whether or not appropriate veterinary treatment is "immoral" or not


What I meant was, that it could be argued that spending £150 on a short lived animal, when so many other animals in desperate need of that amount of money to save their lives will die for the lack of it, it could be argued that it was immoral.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

The fact is that Blinky is your pet, and you love him. And as far as you are concerned there was no other alternative but to pay for his treatment. I applaud you for that.
I don't think it should be a case of justifing spending money on him. Could you have lived with yourself had you not tried to help him?
I wish him a long, and happy, life. And I'm sure he'll be happy because clearly you care a lot about him. He's lucky it was you who took him to the vet!
Best wishes Blinky, merry christmas


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> What I meant was, that it could be argued that spending £150 on a short lived animal, when so many other animals in desperate need of that amount of money to save their lives will die for the lack of it, it could be argued that it was immoral.


Oh, I see what you mean. Yes, I've seen that argument used before (for vet treatment and also for buying animals from breeders), but it's not really related to the lifespan of the animal in question at all.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> What I meant was, that it could be argued that spending £150 on a short lived animal, when so many other animals in desperate need of that amount of money to save their lives will die for the lack of it, it could be argued that it was immoral.


You could say that about anything though: your computer, the family silver, the telly etc are all self indulgent and could be sold to help the less fortunate. It could be argued that it is immoral to pay any vet fees for animals while people die for lack of medical treatment. 
We all love our animals here, and I wouldn't think any less or any more of anyone in relation to decisions about how much money they chose to spend on their pet.
I am sure there should be more commas in that last sentence :lol2:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

I think the crux of the matter is - we would spend what we can individually afford on our pets. For the lucky ones that is £150 - or more. For others, that is only a tenner. Or whatever. The nice thing is that no-one on this thread would have allowed the rat to suffer. Can we say the same about all things? Not always.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Evie said:


> You could say that about anything though: your computer, the family silver, the telly etc are all self indulgent and could be sold to help the less fortunate. It could be argued that it is immoral to pay any vet fees for animals while people die for lack of medical treatment.
> We all love our animals here, and I wouldn't think any less or any more of anyone in relation to decisions about how much money they chose to spend on their pet.
> I am sure there should be more commas in that last sentence :lol2:


I agree with all that. Except I don't think you need more commas.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

tina b said:


> im afraid its an absolutly no i would not in my case...
> the most i ever spent on a rat vet bill was £38 and if id of known then how much it was goint to be ( even that amount ) it would of been snake food


 
you is scrooge you is i read you dont want any christmas fun either!!!!!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

angela__k__84 said:


> The fact is that Blinky is your pet, and you love him. And as far as you are concerned there was no other alternative but to pay for his treatment. I applaud you for that.
> I don't think it should be a case of justifing spending money on him. Could you have lived with yourself had you not tried to help him?
> I wish him a long, and happy, life. And I'm sure he'll be happy because clearly you care a lot about him. He's lucky it was you who took him to the vet!
> Best wishes Blinky, merry christmas


thanks, blinkys twitchin his whiskers at ya, i think hes sayin merry christmas to you too :flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I think it's me that sparked this as I said to Cat and Ditta that as loved as a rat was, it would be knocked and in the freezer. I just couldn't justify spending that on a rat or almost any rodent. I have 2 kids tho and £150 goes a long way with them. But I have poultry and it ain't common place to treat some things just better to neck them and have it for tea.

My dogs, my cats, my reps yes. But really on rats, mice etc it's gonna be the freezer. They are short lived. I have a lot of rats myself. But I just think more realistic and my head rules not my heart.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> I think the crux of the matter is - we would spend what we can individually afford on our pets. For the lucky ones that is £150 - or more. For others, that is only a tenner. Or whatever. The nice thing is that no-one on this thread would have allowed the rat to suffer. Can we say the same about all things? Not always.


 
i aint lucky, i cant afford £150, but i found it somewhere cos he was havin that eye removed even if i had to sell one of my kidneys :lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

i think cat and ditta have done a wonderful thing, they love n respect all there animals and want to give every one the best life they can have no matter what, people do have different opinions but everyone must be able to see what kind people they are spending this sort of money on there pets n matter what pet it is.

i had one of my rats for just over 5 years she was very old, the last 6months of her life she was slower than normal n she fort til the end n had to be put to sleep as her body gave up on her one day n she didnt want to go, her legs stopped working one day so she was straight to the vets to be pts, so cat u may have many happy years with ur little guy n if he does live til 5 which he could possibly do it is only what £30 a year for all the happiness he will give u.

merry chritmas cat n ditta im still up rapping pressies :devil:


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

i got the same comments when my young daughters mouse had a genetic skin condition and i paid a fiver a week till it died to get it an injection to help relieve the itching. and when the rabbits caught mixi, and i paid £30 a week for almost a year for antibiotic injections, and nursed them through it i was told 'a new rabbit would cost you thirty quid, what a money you waste'. this was from folk who didnt know not to make these comments to me. 
the money side didnt come into it. they needed help and got it. we take responsibility for them when we bring them home, and that includes good and bad things. 
the rabbits now get a mixi jag every year. they had just been brought here and i hadnt had time to get them along for the injections. possibly they had it before they came and it only showed itself when they got here.


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> I think it's me that sparked this as I said to Cat and Ditta that as loved as a rat was, it would be knocked and in the freezer. I just couldn't justify spending that on a rat or almost any rodent. I have 2 kids tho and £150 goes a long way with them. But I have poultry and it ain't common place to treat some things just better to neck them and have it for tea.
> 
> My dogs, my cats, my reps yes. But really on rats, mice etc it's gonna be the freezer. They are short lived. I have a lot of rats myself. But I just think more realistic and my head rules not my heart.


 

Sorry folks but i really do agree with Pimp on this one, it would def be in the freezer.


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

*I voted NO as I hate rats!

I find them the most vilest and frightening of all creatures!*

:welcome:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> i think cat and ditta have done a wonderful thing, they love n respect all there animals and want to give every one the best life they can have no matter what, people do have different opinions but everyone must be able to see what kind people they are spending this sort of money on there pets n matter what pet it is.
> 
> i had one of my rats for just over 5 years she was very old, the last 6months of her life she was slower than normal n she fort til the end n had to be put to sleep as her body gave up on her one day n she didnt want to go, her legs stopped working one day so she was straight to the vets to be pts, so cat u may have many happy years with ur little guy n *if he does live til 5* which he could possibly do it is only what £30 a year for all the happiness he will give u.
> 
> merry chritmas cat n ditta im still up rapping pressies :devil:


 
It's not like it used to. Ain't a chance in hell it's gonna live till 5. The decent old breeders have been driven out by the newbie nutters and well health, lifespan, everything has gone tits up because they don't bother to think when breeding let alone cull weaker ones. No, today they breed from the weaker ones and let does rear litters of 18 till their bones are so weak they snap.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> *I voted NO as I hate rats!
> 
> I find them the most vilest and frightening of all creatures!*
> 
> :welcome:



How can you find this frightening.







She's such a snuggle bum.







< Rattie cuddles.


Although I agree that there are a hell of a lot of backyard breeders around, and those who don't breed specifically for health, type, temprement.. a lot i've seen on here just seem to randomly put any male and female combo together.. not all breeders are like that, not even all on here are like that. I know a few amazing breeders, who...although on the whole they won't cull the weak they will only rehome them to pet only homes. Or keep them themselves. They are never to be used for breeding.

These breeders only tend to breed from what they consider healthy lines. If a problem pops up in the lines that could be inherited they stop that line. I wish more were like them to be honest.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Your vet wants shot with S**t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The greedy swine.

I had my Pinky's eye removed, due to a hay seed, it only cost me £54.85.
This included AB's for the weekend prior to surgery, the op and after care.

I must admit, for my 'pet' rats, I would pay whatever was needed to treat them.

I have my feeder rats and I would euthanise those if they were ill or seriously injured.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

saxon said:


> Your vet wants shot with S**t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> The greedy swine.
> 
> I had my Pinky's eye removed, due to a hay seed, it only cost me £54.85.
> ...


our vet is very cheap on some things and not on others, with his anti's, pain killers, consultation pre op exam and operation it added up, a lot of places are different. i took 5 reps in once n had to have them all euthanised due to them being in poor condition ( they were rescues ) and they didnt charge me for any of them just the consultation


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

I voted yes....without any doubt a massive YES :flrt:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> It's not like it used to. Ain't a chance in hell it's gonna live till 5. The decent old breeders have been driven out by the newbie nutters and well health, lifespan, everything has gone tits up because they don't bother to think when breeding let alone cull weaker ones. No, today they breed from the weaker ones and let does rear litters of 18 till their bones are so weak they snap.


i dont know who breed my pet rat willow that lived 5 years i just got her from the pet shop, havnt cat n ditta breed this one themselves? so it must be well breed n if they feed it on good nutritional food n things for him to do n exercise im sure he will live longer than the norm, well i hope he does: victory:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> i dont know who breed my pet rat willow that lived 5 years i just got her from the pet shop, havnt cat n ditta breed this one themselves? so it must be well breed n if they feed it on good nutritional food n things for him to do n exercise im sure he will live longer than the norm, well i hope he does: victory:


 
we have bred this one yeah though we didnt breed its parents so it might not have the best line behind it. Either way hes gunna get the best as do all our pets so fingers crossed he will do well. thans jenny btw


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

i payed around £400 for jd two opps and £90 for his ashes he was one of my faves xx


----------



## JuiceeLucy (Dec 21, 2008)

i would if i liked rats but i don't so i wouldn't. rats are only good for one thing


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

JuiceeLucy said:


> i would if i liked rats but i don't so i wouldn't. rats are only good for one thing


i could apply that theory to some humans :lol2: rats make great pets so arent only good for one thing, then again its like people who feed anoles to snakes sayin to a lizard lover that anoles are only good for one thing


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

we had a cat with problems all her life she lived an amazing life and was spoiled as hell lol would only eat fresh tuna or raw chicken ect when my mum n dad first got her lol but then they found a cat food she liked lmao but she developed hypo theirodism at the age of around 16 which she was always hungry and ate around 5 of those foil puches of cat food a day but was still skinny as anything and eventually all her problems caught up with her at the age of 22 and she had a heart attack and had to be put down at this time she weighed 2 pounds and the vets had to use the needle they would for a newborn kitten because she was so skinny all the family miss her and while she was with us cost thousands in vet bills had multiple operations had and had a litter of kittens and was a rescue because someone rang my mum at 4in the moring saying theres someone whos gonna flush a kitten down the toilet if someone doesnt want it 

after she passed we had dogs but theyjust werent for us tbh and now we have a lovely rescue with an amazing character who is absolutely hilarious unfortunatley his previous owners abused him and he was extremely timid and his leg was broke and they didnt even take him to a vet and the fracture calcified so now he sits funny but it doesnt hurt him but hes just amazing

so i would justify that if i could afford it


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i could apply that theory to some humans :lol2: rats make great pets so arent only good for one thing, then again its like people who feed anoles to snakes sayin to a lizard lover that anoles are only good for one thing


very good point :whistling2:


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

Katiexx said:


> How can you find this frightening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yuk!

My fear stems from stories which I was told about when I was in school when I was very young, about the way they used them as a form of torcher, by placing them onto someones chest, then place an iron box above it, then heat it up so it will end up burrowing into the poor victims chest.

Like I said, discusting creatures, which I would kill out of fear at the first sight of them.


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

All of my rodents are bred for food so no, if it was a pet then yes that and more if need be.

Hope he gets better quickly


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> Yuk!
> 
> My fear stems from stories which I was told about when I was in school when I was very young, about the way they used them as a form of torcher, by placing them onto someones chest, then place an iron box above it, then heat it up so it will end up burrowing into the poor victims chest.
> 
> Like I said, discusting creatures, which I would kill out of fear at the first sight of them.


 
yeah but when the plague happened, rats were no longer used for this form of torture, you know what was used instead?.....domestic cats. Cats had the same reaction to rats and ate their way through the victims chest...... so are you scared of cats now?


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yeah but when the plague happened, rats were no longer used for this form of torture, you know what was used instead?.....domestic cats. Cats had the same reaction to rats and ate their way through the victims chest...... so are you scared of cats now?



Not a cat fan either!

I hate rats, and so you don't have to justify to me why you like them!

I hate them and you love them.

I think they are discusting, and you think they lovely!

Simple as that!

I love snakes and others hate them!

Love - hate is a personal thing.

I don't think I will be going out to by a rat now because you like them now am I?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> Not a cat fan either!
> 
> I hate rats, and so you don't have to justify to me why you like them!
> 
> ...


 
Like Marmite.


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Like Marmite.



:lol2:

Yeh I PM that exact example!

Good one!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

If it were a pet of course I would pay whatever I could afford! I have spent a few thousand in the vets over the last five years on dogs who have needed treatment and I don't regret a penny of it. Personally I am terrified of rats, so wouldn't have any as pets, but as has been said, if you take on an animal as a pet then you are responsible for it's well being. However, if someone did decide not to have the treatment done then I could understand that too.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i could apply that theory to some humans :lol2: rats make great pets so arent only good for one thing, then again its like people who feed anoles to snakes sayin to a lizard lover that anoles are only good for one thing


Excellent point Cat!! :2thumb:

I think all the children who got great joy and love from a pet rat might disagree with that point!


VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> Yuk!
> 
> My fear stems from stories which I was told about when I was in school when I was very young, about the way they used them as a form of torcher, by placing them onto someones chest, then place an iron box above it, then heat it up so it will end up burrowing into the poor victims chest.
> 
> Like I said, discusting creatures, which I would kill out of fear at the first sight of them.


So you would justify killing a defenceless animal for no good reason other than you were told stories about them being forced by sheer fear to do something horrible??? 

There must be loads of people out there who have suffered at the hands of an animal, which may have even been a deliberate choice by that animal, who wouldn't then go out and kill all of their kind at the first sight of them! I'm wondering how old you are, as that is a very immature way to think.

You are right of course that love and hate are personal things, but usually people love or hate for a good reason and being told a story about a form of torture (to animals as well as to humans), to me just isn't a good enough reason to malign a clean, social and intelligent animal. 

I just don't see how anyone can actually blame an animal for doing anything to escape when it's being cruelly tortured by a human being.

It's not the animal you should be afraid of but the "human being" who was subjecting the rat to torture!!


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

feorag said:


> Excellent point Cat!! :2thumb:
> 
> I think all the children who got great joy and love from a pet rat might disagree with that point!
> So you would justify killing a defenceless animal for no good reason other than you were told stories about them being forced by sheer fear to do something horrible???
> ...


Some people fear house spiders, of which serve a perpose of keeping flying insects numbers down indoors.

Some people fear moths, which do absolutely nothing to anybody.

I fear rats, which as far as I am concered, can all die, as they serve no purpose, but to spread diseases, chew on helpess people in countries that have famin problems, are the most discusting diseased, nasty creatures on this beautifull planet of ours.

The torcher story is just one of the many reasons I have to hate and despise these creatures of hate and destruction.

They, at the end, are PESTS!


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> I fear rats, which as far as I am concered, can all die, as they serve no purpose, but to spread diseases, chew on helpess people in countries that have famin problems, are the most discusting diseased, nasty creatures on this beautifull planet of ours.
> 
> !


Thats a bit harsh and inappropriate on a forum where lots of people love them - I am scared of cats but just aim to avoid them and I also don't like slugs but do appreciate that they have a place in the World (just not too close to me please) I would never be rude about cats as I am aware that for many people they are best friends!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> i dont know who breed my pet rat willow that lived 5 years i just got her from the pet shop, havnt cat n ditta breed this one themselves? so it must be well breed n if they feed it on good nutritional food n things for him to do n exercise im sure he will live longer than the norm, well i hope he does: victory:


Actually some pretty serious data from America has showed that rats which are kept underfed on a practically starvation diet will live the longest. A rat's lifespan is around 2-3 years normally but starved rats have been got to 4 years.
In all my time keeping rats, I have never had, nor ever heard (reliably backed up with evidence) of any rat living more than twice the normal lifespan.
I did hear of someone who had a hamster which lived for 8 years though. Until her parents confessed to replacing the hamsters as they died with an identical one and not telling her.

http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/reprint/31/3/363.pdf


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> Some people fear house spiders, of which serve a perpose of keeping flying insects numbers down indoors.
> 
> Some people fear moths, which do absolutely nothing to anybody.
> 
> ...


That doesn't really wash with me I'm afraid. I am absolutely petrified of house spiders but I won't let my fiance kill them. He has to pick them up ever so gently and put them outside or in our shed like outbuilding. Just because I fear them, doesn't mean I have the right to kill them. They have done nothing to me intentionally. I wouldn't kill an animal simply out of fear, that's pig ignorant. And if you were genuinly afraid you would get away from said animal not wait around to kill it. In my opinion. You may dislike them, but that's entirely different than fear. Wouldn't bother me if you had a personal reason from the fear but it seems to be purely from stories.

I have friends who were scared of snakes due to stories they have heard, I got them over their fears very gradually by using some of my snakes. And now, although most would probably never own a snake they at least respect them. They wouldn't go out and kill one. Any human who does that to any animal without reason, in my books is scum tbh.

Also rats didn't spread the plague, the flea's that lived off them did. They are very very clean creatures. It was also the black rat. Who was culled over here in a bid to stop the plague spreading. The brown rat, had nothing whatsoever to do with the plague or disease spreading.

I have known friends who have had rats live to 5 years, but generally speaking they were that badly and mass bred for so long that none of the lines are what they used to be. People in the fancy blame that on laboratories, or thats what I read a few months back. Not sure if it's solely the labs to blame or breeders tbh :?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

This thread is going to be closed soon at the rate it is going.

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, BUT

If someone goes onto the snake section and says they hate all snakes, all snakes should die, if someone goes onto the lizard section, and says they hate all lizards, all lizards should die - if they go into the tarantula section and say they hate all tarantulas, tarantulas should die (you get my point), they would be classed as trolls. 

They would be told to keep their opinion to themselves, find a different forum that wasn't for the appreciation of these animals, threads would be closed, and the people infracted if they continue. It's called being "anti" (against), if you're anti-snakes, don't go on a snake forum, if you're anti-rats as pets, don't go into a section that is designed for the discussion of animals that are pets!

This is the other pets and exotics section. If you don't like other pets, don't go into this section. If you hate all rats and want them to die, don't go into rat threads. 

It is rude, unnecessary, disruptive and trollish - it is 100% guaranteed to cause an argument and upset people.

Please bear this in mind and think before posting.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I think people will have to excuse voodoo. From the way he/she writes, the hysterical outburst and the misspelling, we can only assume that they are still only half baked and not yet a fully formed human being :lol2:

He/she thinks like a child and acts like a child and perhaps their childish and uninformed opinions need to be excused as the rantings of a child?
What adult would rant about hating a certain species of animal and wanting them all to die?


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

I apoligise to anyone I have offended on this thread as I have been a tad out of order and as the Mod pointed out above, have no right to put comments like the ones I have posted.

I will stck to snake treads from now on.


*SORRY


*


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I think its perfectly acceptable to pay whatever u wish for ANY animal


for example someone may be willing to pay 150 for vet treatment for an african pygmy hedgehog.. and also the same for a rat

they may see no difference the people who DO see a difference are surely looking at the INITIAL price tag of the animal

one is monetarily disposable the other is perhaps not

frankly if i was attached to my pet rat i would pay it.. 

and surely no judgement can be made on what i wish to pay for


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Actually some pretty serious data from America has showed that rats which are kept underfed on a practically starvation diet will live the longest. A rat's lifespan is around 2-3 years normally but starved rats have been got to 4 years.
> In all my time keeping rats, I have never had, nor ever heard (reliably backed up with evidence) of any rat living more than twice the normal lifespan.
> I did hear of someone who had a hamster which lived for 8 years though. Until her parents confessed to replacing the hamsters as they died with an identical one and not telling her.
> 
> http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/reprint/31/3/363.pdf


just because u havnt heard of it dont mean its never happened, im sure there are probably rats out there that have lived longer than 5 years, i know my rat was very well cared for she spent most of her time running round my bedroom n was hardly ever in her cage n ate nearly everythin i ate, n she loved her sunday dinners n was defo not starved, sorry the link dont interest me so will not be reading it


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> just because u havnt heard of it dont mean its never happened, im sure there are probably rats out there that have lived longer than 5 years, i know my rat was very well cared for she spent most of her time running round my bedroom n was hardly ever in her cage n ate nearly everythin i ate, n she loved her sunday dinners n was defo not starved, sorry the link dont interest me so will not be reading it


 As my sig used to say "ignorance is self inflicted".
You don't want to know and don't want to learn. You prefer to remain ignorant. Fine by me.<shrug>
Personally I prefer to learn stuff so that I don't look like a fool when I post about something.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> As my sig used to say "ignorance is self inflicted".
> You don't want to know and don't want to learn. You prefer to remain ignorant. Fine by me.<shrug>
> Personally I prefer to learn stuff so that I don't look like a fool when I post about something.


i dont need to learn about stuff like that,dont think im gona lose sleep if i dont research how rats are straved to live longer, im not the ignorant one here as im not questionin people, shrug all u want.

neither have i looked liked a fool as im not the one following poeple about as i have nothin better to do, n clearly have a jealously issue for some reason? 

how can someone be a fool when discussing past experiances, and giving support to the op, why do u have to research things before being able to talk about them, i can talk about my past experiances n if i have not had a past experiance in a certain area i do not post on the thread


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

I have paid over £150 for a £40 lizard to be operated on. Many a lizard lover has told me I was silly for doing this but I still have her 2 years on. I think animals/pets should be given every chance possible. I am also a big believer in only having the amount of pets you can afford in case something like an unexpected vets bill does crop up. 

This week for example I have been to the vets 3 times!!! My cat has a rodant ulcer (she gets them now and then), I had a little leo that was given to me to look after pts as she had lost weight with previous owner and her body was shutting down and I have been to vets for advice on a wound on a chameleon. Its not cheap having pets and you do have to expect bills to pay. 

Any responsible pet owner will have an amount of cash set to one side should these emergancies occur. 

For me it is not about the cash. Its about giving my pets every fighting chance they have. 

Hope that makes sense. 

x


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

i would pay, last year my mums moggy was bitten by an adder £2500 his treatment cost altogether but he is her baby


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

like athravan, my rats are not pets, they are breeders, and as such, no i would not spend 150 at the vets to have one fixed up.. depending on the problem with the rat, i will either self treat, or replace that "unit" in the pens

pets is a different matter though, i've paid that and more for pets in the past..

N


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

if its your pet you bought it and its your responsibility to make sure its happy and comfortable and do what you think is right for it


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> i dont need to learn about stuff like that,dont think im gona lose sleep if i dont research how rats are straved to live longer, im not the ignorant one here as im not questionin people, shrug all u want.
> 
> neither have i looked liked a fool as im not the one following poeple about as i have nothin better to do, n clearly have a jealously issue for some reason?
> 
> how can someone be a fool when discussing past experiances, and giving support to the op, why do u have to research things before being able to talk about them, i can talk about my past experiances n if i have not had a past experiance in a certain area i do not post on the thread


But I didn't call you a fool did I?Not once did I call you anything. And the link says nothing about starving rats which you would have realised had you read it. You didn't but seem to think you know what it says anyway.It was an interesting link on the longevity of rats with scientific data. But you are right.But you had best not look as no doubt you wouldn't be able to understand it all anyway.:lol2:
As for past experiences, when someone mentions something which scientific data suggests is not the case, I tend to be sceptical. So if someone tells me they had a rat which lived until it was 6 years old. I tend not to believe them or at least believe that they live in cloud cuckoo land, are mistaken or exaggerating for some reason best known to themselves. Some people have even been known to tell outright lies <gasp>
Again, please note that at no point have I said "you". I am just generalising.
I hope the link proves interesting to someone as I found it so when I first read it a few months ago.But then, I like to learn about stuff.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

So long as the £150 guaranteed they were all dead and I wouldn't be plagued with them again, then I'd consider it money well spent!


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

athravan said:


> this thread is going to be closed soon at the rate it is going.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but
> 
> ...


 
for youre attention


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> So long as the £150 guaranteed they were all dead and I wouldn't be plagued with them again, then I'd consider it money well spent!


 
what?!?!?!?!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> what?!?!?!?!


I think they were just making a pointless and unhelpful comment.......:censor:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> I think they were just making a pointless and unhelpful comment.......:censor:


 
i just didnt get what the comment was about, it doesnt seem to make that much sense, cos it was about treatment n not extermination, so the sentence is sort of incomplete. i could think of spending £150 on gettin more annoyin things put out their misery.........:lol2:


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> I apoligise to anyone I have offended on this thread as I have been a tad out of order and as the Mod pointed out above, have no right to put comments like the ones I have posted.
> 
> I will stck to snake treads from now on.
> 
> ...



For your attention also!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> For your attention also!


you pointin that out to Ditta or this stuart guy?

and i didnt say but apology appreciated, i do respect your opinion but it needs to be said in a little less brutal way lol


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you pointin that out to Ditta or this stuart guy?
> 
> and i didnt say but apology appreciated, i do respect your opinion but it needs to be said in a little less brutal way lol



:2thumb:: victory::2thumb:


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Well, ultimately if i could afford it, i would but if i wouldnt have enough money to care for my other animals, or it would get me in debt, than no.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Miranda said:


> Well, ultimately if i could afford it, i would but if i wouldnt have enough money to care for my other animals, or it would get me in debt, than no.


but people would say technically, if you cant afford to pay for its vets treatment then you shouldnt have it as a pet in the first place. What if it was one of your other animals, that, lets say cost you say £150-200 when you bought it, would you then pay for its treatment? or would you still take the stance that if it was going to put you in debt or make you not have enough for your other animals you wouldnt get it treated?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Depends the reasoning behind the whole thing ie, if it was my fault like the cat got at it then yes I would pay but if it was something that happened naturally or genetically then no I wouldnt I would pay to have it PTS for alot of reasons.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

personally if i were skint i would live off beans on toast before i would have a pet pts, when you think about how much money is frittered away on crap every week, without even realising it.......


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i just didnt get what the comment was about, it doesnt seem to make that much sense, cos it was about treatment n not extermination, so the sentence is sort of incomplete. i could think of spending £150 on gettin more annoyin things put out their misery.........:lol2:


Whoops, it appears this thread has had it's sense of humour surgically removed. My apologies if I offended anyone. i have nothing against pet rats.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> personally if i were skint i would live off beans on toast before i would have a pet pts, when you think about how much money is frittered away on crap every week, without even realising it.......


Agreed. To me my animals are family and if something that could be corrected forever money wouldnt even come into it, no matter what that animal would get better


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> But I didn't call you a fool did I?Not once did I call you anything. And the link says nothing about starving rats which you would have realised had you read it. You didn't but seem to think you know what it says anyway.It was an interesting link on the longevity of rats with scientific data. But you are right.But you had best not look as no doubt you wouldn't be able to understand it all anyway.:lol2:
> As for past experiences, when someone mentions something which scientific data suggests is not the case, I tend to be sceptical. So if someone tells me they had a rat which lived until it was 6 years old. I tend not to believe them or at least believe that they live in cloud cuckoo land, are mistaken or exaggerating for some reason best known to themselves. Some people have even been known to tell outright lies <gasp>
> Again, please note that at no point have I said "you". I am just generalising.
> I hope the link proves interesting to someone as I found it so when I first read it a few months ago.But then, I like to learn about stuff.


not once did i say my rat lived til 6, some people need to read stuff better, some people on here bore the hell out of me and always want an arguement to make themselevs feel better, them people r normaly the grumpy old ones, just generalisin :whistling2:

oh n fenwoman of course i dont know what the link said *i didnt read it, *which i said already


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

depends really as I breed rats for food but then in the house I have four pet rats now Lilly who is my baby I'm afraid I would spend some money if it meant having her for longer as I am really attached to her, same I'm Yes and No


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> Whoops, it appears this thread has had it's sense of humour surgically removed. My apologies if I offended anyone. i have nothing against pet rats.


 
actually, it never had a sense of humour to begin with cos it is a serious subject. plus your post was a little up in the air, didnt make much sense and i didnt understand it, thats why i asked what?!?! when you posted it


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Depends the reasoning behind the whole thing ie, if it was my fault like the cat got at it then yes I would pay but if it was something that happened naturally or genetically then no I wouldnt I would pay to have it PTS for alot of reasons.


Sorry I can't quite follow the logic of that! Whether an illness or problem requiring veterinary help happens naturally, genetically or accidentally, if the animal can still have a quality of life after treatment what's the problem with paying the money and getting the animal the treatment.

Just doesn't make sense to me to put it to sleep because what has happened happened naturally or genetically. :crazy:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

feorag said:


> Sorry I can't quite follow the logic of that! Whether an illness or problem requiring veterinary help happens naturally, genetically or accidentally, if the animal can still have a quality of life after treatment what's the problem with paying the money and getting the animal the treatment.
> 
> Just doesn't make sense to me to put it to sleep because what has happened happened naturally or genetically. :crazy:


I meant if it was something like a skin condition and they wouldnt get a quality of life they should do and stuff like that, I know I worded that post totally wrong :blush:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, that makes sense - quality over quantity, but otherwise pay the money - I agree with that! : victory:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

My animals are all equal when it comes to vet treatment, I wouldnt ever say I would spend more on one than another. Over the past two months my old lab has cost me £1,000 and my staffie is having quite a large op on monday which will cost around £600. 
I've had small animals and poultry that have had to have operations some costing over £150.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

tbh, it depends on the animal to me. If it were a pet, say one of my dogs, skunks, snakes etc, then I would happily spend £150 and over regardless of the situation.
I however, feel no emotional attatchment to any of our rodents, as they are intended for snake food and if it were a "feeder" animal who needed the op, it would be culled simple as. But all the breeding parents for our "feeders" are considered pets, so they would be looked after, and sent to the vets if needed... swings and round-a-bouts for me I'm afriad... Call me cold, heartless, but it's how I feel.
As such, I wont vote for either, but I will say this. I'm of the opinion of " yes I would, moneatary value plays no part in decision making *for a pet" *
At the end of the day, it's your animal, and to you your beloved pet, to someone else it may be "just a rat" but to them my beloved Gaia might be "just a dog" and I'd move heaven and earth to make sure she was properly looked after, and anything she needed like an op, I would pay for without a second thought. If you have the money, and love the animal, then you will get it sorted.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

PS id like to say thankyou to reiyuu for her lovely donation towards blinkys treatment, thanks hunni :flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I spent £1500 on a vet bill for Logan 1 of my Northern Inuit dogs and would have paid double (which is in fact what the bill was but the vet halved it cause, well, he'd fallen in love with him and so had all the nurses.)

I would pay anything for my pets. But I am a realist. If having any treatment would mean a lesser quality of life I would be discusing wether the options were to go one way or another.

Just for me, Rats are yes, well loved pets but also feeder food for my snakes. I love them but I draw a line. I always have and always will.

I also cull litters with rats, which some find wrong but then I find it wrong to make a doe suffer rearing 17 and then breeding her again.
We all have our own opinions. And all have our right to them I suppose.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> I spent £1500 on a vet bill for Logan 1 of my Northern Inuit dogs and would have paid double (which is in fact what the bill was but the vet halved it cause, well, he'd fallen in love with him and so had all the nurses.)
> 
> I would pay anything for my pets. But I am a realist. If having any treatment would mean a lesser quality of life I would be discusing wether the options were to go one way or another.
> 
> ...


Succinctly put Pimp!

As I said earlier I voted yes, because I would never deny any of my pets the treatment they needed to give them a good quality of life.

However, quality against quantity would win every time and, like Fenwoman I too would not operate on a 12 year old dog with cancer, because at that age I would consider the damage the operation would do compared to leaving the cancer alone until I could see the dog was losing its quality of life.

I personally couldn't breed to feed, but I acknowledge that it is done by a lot of our members for good reason, so I wouldn't expect anyone who is breeding an animal specifically to kill it and feed it to another, to pay anything for an operation to extend its life - that's just simple practicalities.

The key word here is "pet"


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Unfortunately the poll didn't give the option I would have voted:

Yes if it's a beloved family pet, no if it's one of the breeder-feeder rats.

I would pay for expensive vet care for Logan or Bigwig or Scrude... but I would not pay for expensive vet care for one of the innumerable babies that they produce. If one of them was injured they'd be humanely euthanised and fed to one of the snakes, because at the end of the day my rats are there as livestock first, with only an occasional few pets.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

It's your pet, it's a well loved member of the family, so of course it was worth it. The argument that you could replace the animal for a tenth of the vet bill is irrelevant in my opinion, you happen to love the one you have. I once owned a tatty old ex lab bunny who I took on as a rescue. He needed specialised treatment and I needed to take him to a veterinary hospital for surgery. This was back in '94 and it was going to cost £400. That at the time was about 3 1/2 months mortgage money. I took out a loan, paid for the surgery and had another 2 happy years with him. In my eyes it was worth every penny!

I hope the wee one makes a speedy recovery and continues to give you much happiness!


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

im sorry to say blinky passed away this morning, no signs of why apart from the obvious......rest in peace bud, we miss you already:flrt:

just to say we do not regret giving him his fighting chance and would do so again in similar circumstances

again rest in peace blinky:flrt:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

ditta said:


> im sorry to say blinky passed away this morning, no signs of why apart from the obvious......rest in peace bud, we miss you already:flrt:
> 
> just to say we do not regret giving him his fighting chance and would do so again in similar circumstances
> 
> again rest in peace blinky:flrt:


Aww  Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

ditta said:


> im sorry to say blinky passed away this morning, no signs of why apart from the obvious......rest in peace bud, we miss you already:flrt:
> 
> just to say we do not regret giving him his fighting chance and would do so again in similar circumstances
> 
> again rest in peace blinky:flrt:


really sorry to hear that hun, hope u n cat r ok, at least u know u did everythin u could for him


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I was so sorry to hear that! I hope you and Cat are OK, you must be gutted, especially after he got through the operation etc.

Still, like you said you gave him a fighting chance, which wasn't to be, but if you hadn't done that you would have always wondered whether you should have.

RIP poor Blinky!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Sorry to hear your sad news girls RIP Blinky loved to the end


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :sad:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

im totally crushed **cries**


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im totally crushed **cries**


 so sorry this was the outcome hun he was a cute lil fellow too 


RIP lil man :flrt:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

hi Cat & Ditta,

Really sorry to hear about Blinky.

Best wishes

Neil & Debra


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

RIP Blinky, such a shame!


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

-=hugs Cat and Ditta=- I'm so sorry mate xxxx no-one could have done more for this little guy than you did


----------

